# help with diagnosis code-Has anyone run



## megstone (Aug 11, 2010)

Has anyone run into a diagnosis of "upper airway cough syndrome" and if so what diagnosis code would you suggest?

Thanks


----------



## vicky (Aug 12, 2010)

According to the American College of Chest Physicians it is the new diagnostic term to replace Post Nasal Drip syndrome.  I do not find either under syndrome or disease.  But I would imagine you could code 784.91 (postnasal drip) and 786.2 (cough) which is what the syndrome involves.


----------

